# Sharpening a Stihl Circular blade



## WesternSaw (Oct 24, 2019)

Hi Fellas !
Been a long time since I have been on here as my interest in chainsaws wained and had to sell them save for a couple but that's for another day ,
How the heck do you guy's sharpen a Stihl Brushcutter blade . I have a 7.9 inch chisel blade with 1 inch arbor hole. The instructions say to use a 7/32 file but when you look at the teeth that file seems to large of a diameter.
. If you have a video of someone sharpening one please put up a link
Thanks !
Western Saw


----------



## ATH (Oct 24, 2019)

Do you have the one that looks like a circular saw or the one with chainsaw teeth on it?

Here is a video for a Husqvarna...I assume a Stihl will be similar. The tool to set the teeth is helpful... Can be done with pliers, but harder to be consistent.


----------



## WesternSaw (May 31, 2020)

It’s a circular saw blade with chisel teeth not a chainsaw tooth blade! Any one recommend a good video on the sharpening of this blade ?
Thank You 
Western Saw


----------



## ray benson (May 31, 2020)

From Stihl website


----------



## WesternSaw (May 31, 2020)

Thank Ray will check it out !


ray benson said:


> From Stihl website


!


----------

